# Aerodyne



## a_majoor (15 Jul 2007)

An interesting VTOL concept from the 1950's, the Aerodyne was conceived by Dr Alexander Lippisch (who was responsible for the ME-163 rocket fighter and several supersonic delta wing concepts during WW II). Although the manned version from the mid 1950's was never completed, an unmanned flying version was built in the 1970's. 

This is not only interesting from a historical perspective, but might show the way for future UAV and UACV designs, especially since they are quite compact and have no protruding wings, rotors or flight surfaces to get hung up in complex terrain.


----------

